# recommended route



## webicky (May 29, 2007)

My friend, who is the avid hiker of our small group, is halfway through climbing the white mountains (non-winter).   I have climbed several  and accompany him at least once every summer (on my trip home from Florida).  

This year we are planning to do a three mountain climb Pierce Eisenhower and Monroe (we’ve done Jackson/Webster) last year – the rain forced us down early.  We are hiking in July

We are using 1 car and don’t mind walking along the road – we start early and bring a flashlight.  It seems like the Edmunds Crawford path is the best way to go. 

I was wondering what you might recommend to avoid having to go over the peaks multiple times for our trip?

Thanks in advance,

Webby


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2007)

Edmunds is probably one of the gentlest, easiest trails in the Whites.  In fact, the upper part was paved with rocks.....as in the builder placed rocks side by side to make a flat walkway.  Not too steep and very nice hike.  Downside: it is a bit longer.  

A nice trail indeed.  Make sure you have your WMNF Pass for parking.  

You should be able to do that with Monroe as well.  I don't know off the top of my head how far it is to Pierce from here.  Will make for a longer day, but can be done.    

Welcome to the boards BTW.


----------



## webicky (May 29, 2007)

*route*

Looking for a route so I don't have to go over the mountains more than once.  Thanks


----------



## thetrailboss (May 29, 2007)

webicky said:


> Looking for a route so I don't have to go over the mountains more than once.  Thanks



Then the suggestion (doing a "T") is not going to work.  I'd make a loop using the Crawford Path from 302 up Pierce, and then over to Eisenhower and down.  You could continue on to Monroe and then go back down either the Eisenhower or Ammo Ravine trail, but that makes for a very, very long day unless you hitchike or spot a car.  I'm speaking off the top of my head.....don't have my maps in front of me.


----------



## TenPeaks (Jun 1, 2007)

*Reverse route*

If you can spot a car I would suggest heading up the Ammonusuc Ravine trail to Monroe and then follow the Crawford path over Eisenhower and Pierce to a car waiting for you in Crawford Notch. This direction is less elevation gain than going the other way. Also if you can't spot a car I'd bet you're more likely to find a ride back to the trailhead from Crawford Notch than near the Cog RR station. Mainly because there will be more people there at any time of the day.

Lots of people do Pierce and Eisenhower from Crawford Notch in one day. It's about a mile between the two peaks and not a lot of elevation gain or loss. If you have the time, you could do this hike on day one and return the next day to bag Monroe on it's own. Maybe even hike up Mt. Washington if the weather is nice.

The trail from Eisenhower to Monroe is a lot of uphill hiking. Most of the elevation is gained in the first mile before you get to Mt. Franklin. If I remember right it's about 2 miles between the two peaks. Unless you spot a car at the Ammo. trailhead you'll either have to hike down to the parking lot and follow the road all the way back to your car or reverse your route and hike the 6 or so miles back to the trailhead.

I believe the only other option would be to hike up the Edmonds Path as thetrailboss suggested and hike a T out and back to both peaks. However, if you don't want to double back on your route then you only have a couple alternatives.


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2007)

years ago - maybe still the 20th century - I went up the crawford path across those peaks and then kind of bushwacked down to a logging road that then made its way back to 302 - I've always wanted to figure out the route - the descent was abit hairy - found/lost the trail a couple of times as I recall. I think the trail down was somewhere between Eisenhower and Monroe - don't have any maps with me to suggest possibilities. you can always hitch back from the cog station - you wouldn't have a problem finding a ride - going from 302 to cog late in day would be more problematic I think


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 3, 2007)

With one car I would head up Edmands, Do Monroe first then the other two.  Instead of back tracking I would descend to the parking lot on the Mt. Clinton Road & then road walk back to the car.  (perhaps hitchhiking)  I've walked the road before & find that section easier.  

Would also consider parking at the lot at 302 & the Clinton Road & doing the road walk first.


----------

